# Install of libxml2 fails - how to resolve this?



## kutu62 (Jan 14, 2010)

worked last night and all this am searching on how to work around the below issue. You think something could be wrong with the port? Please offer tip on how to resolve this.



```
# cd /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
# 
# make install
===>  Patching for libxml2-2.7.5
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for libxml2-2.7.5
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
5 out of 5 hunks ignored--saving rejects to Makefile.in.rej
=> Patch patch-aa failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

Try a `# make clean` in the port directory first. It looks like there's 'old work' lying around.

Always include a 'clean' when installing a port ([cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]).


----------



## kutu62 (Jan 14, 2010)

*no go*

Thank you for the moving of this post and the reply.

Which part of the message tips you off to me needing to do a "clean"

PS - now a new issue has surfaced - 


```
# cd /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
# 
# make clean
===>  Cleaning for libxml2-2.7.5
# 
# 
# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for libxml2-2.7.5
=> MD5 Checksum OK for gnome2/libxml2-2.7.5.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome2/libxml2-2.7.5.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for libxml2-2.7.5
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for libxml2-2.7.5
1 out of 2 hunks failed--saving rejects to threads.c.rej
=> Patch patch-threads.c failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-aa patch-config.h.in patch-configure patch-doc_devhelp_Makefile.in patch-python::Makefile.in patch-python::tests::Makefile.in applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

The "Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch" part made it look like the port had already been 'run' before.

But on closer inspection there appears to be a different problem: the port you're trying to build is old. The current version is libxml2-2.7.6_1. 

I advise you to update your ports tree(1), then update your installed ports(2) (be sure to read and apply relevant information from /usr/ports/UPDATING), and then try building this port again.

(1) `# portsnap fetch update`
(2) [cmd=]pkg_version -vL=[/cmd]


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2010)

Try updating your ports tree. The current version of textproc/libxml2 is 2.7.6_1.

(As usual the same answer as DD :e )


----------



## SoniXAnT (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had a similar issue when updating from FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 -> 8.0-RELEASE, resolved removing ports with:

```
rm -fr /usr/ports/*
```
and then redownloading them using portsnap:

```
portsnap fetch extract
```

Hope this helps!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

That's the extremely thorough variation, yes. You don't need the 'update' there though -- you're extracting an up-to-date ports tree already, and you removed anything to update against earlier ...


----------



## SIFE (Jan 14, 2010)

try to remove libxml from /usr/ports/distfiles and then :

```
make install clean
```


----------



## SoniXAnT (Jan 14, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You don't need the 'update' there though -- you're extracting an up-to-date ports tree already, and you removed anything to update against earlier ...



You're right, sorry...just a little mess up


----------



## kutu62 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow that took a long time but she is working.

I tried 

```
(1) # portsnap fetch update
(2) pkg_version -vL=
(3) portupgrade -a
```

That didn't do it

So I tried - to remove libxml from /usr/ports/distfiles - make install clean

The didn't do it

Finally got it all fresh and clean with a 


```
rm -fr /usr/ports/*
portsnap fetch extract
```

Learned a lot from this single issue. Will document and keep on trucking. Off to install mySQL now.

Many thanks


----------

